# Left Ravelry-how? No politics please



## meval

I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


----------



## fortunate1

No idea. Ravelry is my go to...but you made a choice, so now if you stick to it, you have lost a great source.


----------



## Beachgirl1000

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


Yes, that's a conundrum, isn't it? Ravelry is the best place for patterns, and the only place for thousands of patterns. And the project photos and other features, too.
For those who have left Ravelry in a snit, you are just cutting off your nose to spite your face.
I predict that many who have left Ravelry will quietly go back as they realize that it's hard to be without it.


----------



## Charlotte80

You can google for patterns. Yarn companys such as Red Heart have free patterns and some of the Forum Members have written patterns that they share.


----------



## Obsessed

May I ask why you left Ravelry?


----------



## LilgirlCA

Many yarn sites have patterns - Red Heart, Lion brand and others. there are knitting and crochet magazines that offer patterns too. You can always do a search on the pattern name and find places where it is available. 

Many pattern designers choose to list on Ravelry exclusively so those patterns may not be available to you


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bravo for standing up for your principles. Leaving because of principle is hardly "leaving in a snit". When a website throws excrement on you, what are you supposed to do... just stand there and take it because they are a good pattern source? No, you can certainly live without Ravelry. 

Most designers have their patterns multiple places... Craftsy,(now Bluprint), Etsy, their own websites, yarn websites. You can get used to life without Ravelry. It's sad and scary that anyone would be that dependent on them that they can't leave.


----------



## saxen

I would check the websites for the brand yarn you want to use. They often have nice patterns.


----------



## tmvasquez

There are these websites.

https://www.google.com/search?q=allfreeknitting&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari
https://www.google.com/search?q=allfreecrochet&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## smasha12

Maybe go to an LYS and buy them?


----------



## JeanneW

Still not quite sure why you would leave a wonderful resource like Ravelry.


----------



## Beachgirl1000

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bravo for standing up for your principles. Leaving because of principle is hardly "leaving in a snit". When a website throws excrement on you, what are you supposed to do... just stand there and take it because they are a good pattern source? No, you can certainly live without Ravelry.
> 
> Most designers have their patterns multiple places... Craftsy,(now Bluprint), Etsy, their own websites, yarn websites. You can get used to life without Ravelry. It's sad and scary that anyone would be that dependent on them that they can't leave.


Ravelry isn't "throwing excrement" on anyone. They don't wish to support trump in any way. It is their website and their decision not to do so.

Would you be as offended if they excluded Obama themed patterns, or Hillary Clinton ones?


----------



## meval

Yes I have lost a great resource...with the new policy..they have lost my resources too!


----------



## JTM

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


Why "leave" Ravelry. I don't think you are actually locked out once you have "joined"...all you need is your password. Ravelry does not sell your info, send any spam (ever), and it does keep a list of all patterns you have added to your library, both those you simply like and those you have purchased.
There is absolutely nothing political on or about Ravelry.

If you are looking to avoid political topics, you maybe should quit KP, since not all political topics are in the Attic. Some actually wond up in other places.


----------



## meval

I asked a question....do you have an answer?


----------



## meval

Did you not see the statement? From Yesterday


----------



## meval

You are being political...please leave this thread..


----------



## SitznKnitz

Try LoveKnitting for patterns. Their search filters are not as good as Rav's, but they are purely a knitting site, not a chat community, and many of the designers from Rav also offer their patterns on LoveKnitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree

fortunate1 said:


> No idea. Ravelry is my go to...but you made a choice, so now if you stick to it, you have lost a great source.


Not to mention loss of direct access to any purchased patterns.


----------



## meval

Please stop the politics........I am reading some greats ideas of different websites....thank you staying on my topic.


----------



## meval

Thx


----------



## fortunate1

meval said:


> Yes I have lost a great resource...with the new policy..they have lost my resources too!


What resources would that be? They knew they would lose some people, but that is a risk they are willing to take. I doubt it will affect them in any way.

You do realize no one can bait anyone that supports trump,or allow anyone to post negatively about him, no discussion.


----------



## LilgirlCA

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Ravelry isn't "throwing excrement" on anyone. They don't wish to support trump in any way. It is their website and their decision not to do so.
> 
> Would you be as offended if they excluded Obama themed patterns, or Hillary Clinton ones?


I am perfectly happy if a website such as a knitting/crochet resource site bans ALL politically related statements, patterns, jokes, and comments AS LONG AS ALL are banned. I personally have banned some businesses which have taken a stance that I disagree with.


----------



## doglady

I only look for patterns on Ravelry. Where do they get into politics?


----------



## meval

If I wanted to talk politics.....I would not have said..no politics


----------



## EMJ

I've never needed it or used it, so no loss. However, I went to the website, logged in, but I couldn't find a way to resign. How did you do it? What ticks me is the hypocrisy: They are EXCLUDING Trump/supporters for NOT being INCLUSIVE. Such stupidity.


----------



## meval

lets get back to the question..is there another online community...that we can store patterns and share photos? I will be looking at individual sites for patterns that are not linked to Rav...thank you for posting any you know of....please respect my decision to leave..this photo is only for anyone who has not heard about it...not for discussion..I wish i did not need to refer to it..........it is not the point of my question...I wish i could delete every comment that is off topic....so this could stay pure.
Please stay on topic.


----------



## meval

SitznKnitz said:


> Try LoveKnitting for patterns. Their search filters are not as good as Rav's, but they are purely a knitting site, not a chat community, and many of the designers from Rav also offer their patterns on LoveKnitting.


You are not being political....thx for your reply....i cant figure which is the reply for each message!! :sm01:


----------



## meval

Go to your profile..tap on photo area.....Edit prefernces....waaaaaay at the bottom..left...tap "delete your Ravelry account


----------



## meval

doglady said:


> I only look for patterns on Ravelry. Where do they get into politics?


Yesterdays statement...i have linked it....back to topic please


----------



## meval

EMJ said:


> I've never needed it or used it, so no loss. However, I went to the website, logged in, but I couldn't find a way to resign. How did you do it? What ticks me is the hypocrisy: They are EXCLUDING Trump/supporters for NOT being INCLUSIVE. Such stupidity.


See my how to cmment


----------



## Beachgirl1000

meval said:


> You are not being political....thx for your reply....i cant figure which is the reply for each message!! :sm01:


We can't see who you are replying to, either. Press "quote reply" and you will help us understand what you mean.


----------



## meval

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bravo for standing up for your principles. Leaving because of principle is hardly "leaving in a snit". When a website throws excrement on you, what are you supposed to do... just stand there and take it because they are a good pattern source? No, you can certainly live without Ravelry.
> 
> Most designers have their patterns multiple places... Craftsy,(now Bluprint), Etsy, their own websites, yarn websites. You can get used to life without Ravelry. It's sad and scary that anyone would be that dependent on them that they can't leave.


Thank you and I will check those out...i did not use it lots.....but still..I will survive!????


----------



## meval

tmvasquez said:


> There are these websites.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=allfreeknitting&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari
> https://www.google.com/search?q=allfreecrochet&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


Thx!


----------



## hougland

jim

Are you saying the Ravelry announcement was not political? I went to Ravelry to look up patterns and was hit with this very political announcement .


----------



## indragill

This is probably why...
A Popular Knitting Website Banned Posts Supporting Donald Trump, Accusing Him Of "Open White Supremacy"


----------



## Augustgran

I think the trumpanzees need a remedial reading class.

Can they not read or understand that ravelry is not just banning pics,projects comments in support of t rump.

They are also NOT allowing t rump bashing or baiting of conservatives.

Maybe they should take off the t rump tinted victim glasses and actually 
READ the whole policy statement put out by ravelry.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Augustgran said:


> I think the trumpanzees need a remedial reading class.
> 
> Can they not read or understand that ravelry is not just banning pics,projects comments in support of t rump.
> 
> They are also NOT allowing t rump bashing or baiting of conservatives.
> 
> Maybe they should take off the t rump tinted victim glasses and actually
> READ the whole statement put out by ravelry.


It's a policy statement!


----------



## Beachgirl1000

hougland said:


> jim
> 
> Are you saying the Ravelry announcement was not political? I went to Ravelry to look up patterns and was hit with this very political announcement .


Ravelry is a privately owned website. If they don't want to accept trump themed patterns, that's their prerogative. 
But trump themed patterns ARE political, because they promote trump. So if you are offended by not being allowed to post trump themed patterns, you are really saying that you want Ravelry to be political. 
I have to wonder if those of you who are leaving Ravelry would feel the same if Ravelry said they wouldn't allow Obama themed patterns, or Hillary Clinton ones.
My guess is that you would applaud that!


----------



## Augustgran

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Ravelry is a privately owned website. If they don't want to accept trump themed patterns, that's their prerogative.
> But trump themed patterns ARE political, because they promote trump. So if you are offended by not being allowed to post trump themed patterns, you are really saying that you want Ravelry to be political.
> I have to wonder if those of you who are leaving Ravelry would feel the same if Ravelry said they wouldn't allow Obama themed patterns, or Hillary Clinton ones.
> My guess is that you would applaud that!


Or if they banned pink cat hats! They would be dancing in the streets!


----------



## clumberug

Bravo to Ravelry!!!


----------



## cbjllinda

I really hate to tell you this but we are all sick of politics and arguments about which side is right or wrong. if you leave every place you go too that has an issue of politics I am afraid you are going to get awfully secluded to all that you want too be included in. just ignore politics and don't let them get too you. the ones that are causing the most problems are the lefties and that is only because they lost the last election and from the looks of it after having a democratic congress they are still not accomplishing anything but name calling and bashing a president who has accomplishe a lot since being in office so they will probably loose this next election too. they don't realize it but people will remember the way they have treated our president and the fact that they have not done anything at all since taking over congress.


----------



## Augustgran

cbjllinda said:


> I really hate to tell you this but we are all sick of politics and arguments about which side is right or wrong. if you leave every place you go too that has an issue of politics I am afraid you are going to get awfully secluded to all that you want too be included in. just ignore politics and don't let them get too you. the ones that are causing the most problems are the lefties and that is only because they lost the last election and from the looks of it after having a democratic congress they are still not accomplishing anything but name calling and bashing a president who has accomplishe a lot since being in office so they will probably loose this next election too. they don't realize it but people will remember the way they have treated our president and the fact that they have not done anything at all since taking over congress.


Oh cry me a river!!!


----------



## Debi3735

Oh boo who I am sure Rav is distraught that you left. I think they have a right to stand up for their political views also, and I certainly think they will be just fine without the few who are leaving


----------



## knitcat777

I will go on with my life and go to Ravalry if I need to. My political opinions are saved for twitter! And never the two shall cross paths!!!!!!! Knit and crochet are hobbies! In my opinion, political views don't belong here. Having said that, if they do appear, I simply ignore.


----------



## raine51

clumberug said:


> Bravo to Ravelry!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitbin

I would like to leave as well but, essentially, Ravelry has a monopoly. Its only true competition (Patternfish) shut down just this month. I know of no other option with as many resources. So, unless a good option develops, I guess I'll have to quietly stay there. The quiet is no problem since I don't participate in any Ravelry discussions because I don't like their format. I've detested their owners for many years because of bad treatment I received not long after they started, but I can't deny the value of the resource, even for just browsing. I don't like it, but I'm stuck. Now I'll feel guilty every time I buy a pattern and know that they're getting a cut of the profit. :sm13:


----------



## JoRae

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Yes, that's a conundrum, isn't it? Ravelry is the best place for patterns, and the only place for thousands of patterns. And the project photos and other features, too.
> For those who have left Ravelry in a snit, you are just cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> I predict that many who have left Ravelry will quietly go back as they realize that it's hard to be without it.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Kimbo58

knitcat777 said:


> I will go on with my life and go to Ravalry if I need to. My political opinions are saved for twitter! And never the two shall cross paths!!!!!!! Knit and crochet are hobbies! In my opinion, political views don't belong here. Having said that, if they do appear, I simply ignore.


I agree! I am so over American politics on kp. It just brings out the worst in people & it's getting harder to enjoy this site... ????


----------



## EMJ

Thank you -- done and dusted.


----------



## Kimbo58

Love Knitting has heaps of patterns, & you can share a pic of your work, plus file your patterns.


----------



## Yamyam

I’m English, so consequently I have absolutely no interest in American politics, but it seems insane to me that Ravelry - a knitting site, no less- would start deciding what’s right and what’s wrong for everyone else- you are supposed to be living in a democracy, and that means everyone is entitled to their view, even if you think it’s a stupid view (unless they’re doing something illegal) I don’t like politics with my knitting, I wish Ravelry would just not get involved in all this stuff. It was a nice peaceful place before - if you didn’t like something, you just ignored it.


----------



## knitcat777

Yamyam said:


> I'm English, so consequently I have absolutely no interest in American politics, but it seems insane to me that Ravelry - a knitting site, no less- would start deciding what's right and what's wrong for everyone else- you are supposed to be living in a democracy, and that means everyone is entitled to their view, even if you think it's a stupid view (unless they're doing something illegal) I don't like politics with my knitting, I wish Ravelry would just not get involved in all this stuff. It was a nice peaceful place before - if you didn't like something, you just ignored it.


Oh, my God! You are absolutely correct. Some people have gone round the bend politically!


----------



## Beachgirl1000

Kim Pracy said:


> I agree! I am so over American politics on kp. It just brings out the worst in people & it's getting harder to enjoy this site... ????


Then. Don't. Read. The. Political. Posts. And. Topics!

It's soooooo easy.


----------



## vonnie56

Many of the yarn companies have free patterns and paid patterns on their websites including Berroco and Cascade. Webs at yarn.com offers free patterns and paid patterns as well. There are various sites that offer free patterns, you just have to google free knit patterns. Ravelry is just a convenient database to keep everything stored. If you save what you find to your computer or a flash drive, it would be the same thing. Not as organized and pretty . . . . but you'd have your patterns.


----------



## targa416

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


I don't have an answer for you because there is no place like Ravelry.


----------



## jmcret05

knitbin said:


> I would like to leave as well but, essentially, Ravelry has a monopoly. Its only true competition (Patternfish) shut down just this month. I know of no other option with as many resources. So, unless a good option develops, I guess I'll have to quietly stay there. The quiet is no problem since I don't participate in any Ravelry discussions because I don't like their format. I've detested their owners for many years because of bad treatment I received not long after they started, but I can't deny the value of the resource, even for just browsing. I don't like it, but I'm stuck. Now I'll feel guilty every time I buy a pattern and know that they're getting a cut of the profit. :sm13:


You "detest" the owners? You don't have very high principles if you can overlook your poor treatment and still support the site. No one has a monopoly. Like any business, if you feel you were mistreated, why continue to give your business?

Personally, I like Ravelry and am amazed that it is free, informative, and helpful. To each his own.


----------



## jmcret05

Yamyam said:


> I'm English, so consequently I have absolutely no interest in American politics, but it seems insane to me that Ravelry - a knitting site, no less- would start deciding what's right and what's wrong for everyone else- you are supposed to be living in a democracy, and that means everyone is entitled to their view, even if you think it's a stupid view (unless they're doing something illegal) I don't like politics with my knitting, I wish Ravelry would just not get involved in all this stuff. It was a nice peaceful place before - if you didn't like something, you just ignored it.


Until this was mentioned, I had never seen controversial topics on Ravelry, but I don't participate in their forums and discussions. If the owners decided that the discussions were too political and charged, then that is their decision. I have no idea why so many are ready to condemn Ravelry for their opinion and yet ready to demand that their own opinion be heard. Leave, stay, it doesn't matter.

The thread here was to help find alternate sites for patterns. I have no suggestions.


----------



## knitbin

jmcret05 said:


> You "detest" the owners? You don't have very high principles if you can overlook your poor treatment and still support the site. No one has a monopoly. Like any business, if you feel you were mistreated, why continue to give your business?
> 
> Personally, I like Ravelry and am amazed that it is free, informative, and helpful. To each his own.


You obviously don't know me at all, so let's refrain from personal attacks.


----------



## hilltopper

Yamyam said:


> I'm English, so consequently I have absolutely no interest in American politics, but it seems insane to me that Ravelry - a knitting site, no less- would start deciding what's right and what's wrong for everyone else- you are supposed to be living in a democracy, and that means everyone is entitled to their view, even if you think it's a stupid view (unless they're doing something illegal) I don't like politics with my knitting, I wish Ravelry would just not get involved in all this stuff. It was a nice peaceful place before - if you didn't like something, you just ignored it.


Yamyam - Here to thank you for your post which is so sensible and so welcome. Like a breath of fresh air it is.


----------



## knitbin

hilltopper said:


> Yamyam - Here to thank you for your post which is so sensible and so welcome. Like a breath of fresh air it is.


I totally agree. ALL politics should disappear from all knitting sites, including this one.


----------



## jmcret05

knitbin said:


> You obviously don't know me at all, so let's refrain from personal attacks.


Reading past posts of yours tells more about you than you think. This is not a personal attack. Those who return to places where they feel like they are mistreated should not complain. You are the one who mentioned that you 'detest' the owners. THAT was a personal attack.


----------



## knitbin

jmcret05 said:


> Reading past posts of yours tells more about you than you think. This is not a personal attack. Those who return to places where they feel like they are mistreated should not complain. You are the one who mentioned that you 'detest' the owners. THAT was a personal attack.


Sorry, but you don't know what happened, and I did leave Ravelry for several years after that. I'm leaving this discussion.


----------



## meval

hougland said:


> jim
> 
> Are you saying the Ravelry announcement was not political? I went to Ravelry to look up patterns and was hit with this very political announcement .


I consider it Political....I just want discuss other options..now that I have left and dont want to talk politics..thx!


----------



## meval

Augustgran said:


> I think the trumpanzees need a remedial reading class.
> 
> Can they not read or understand that ravelry is not just banning pics,projects comments in support of t rump.
> 
> They are also NOT allowing t rump bashing or baiting of conservatives.
> 
> Maybe they should take off the t rump tinted victim glasses and actually
> READ the whole policy statement put out by ravelry.


Uhm...I read it all..it says we are WS also..etc......and I am restricted...as I asked how to close my acct..and told them they were wrong to call our President that....as this was all about yarn.......reality is they are taking sides...after making them


----------



## suzhuz

I don’t like the policies and politics of Hobby Lobby and I’m sure they wouldn’t like mine.....but I still shop there. They have a right to their opinions and I have mine. I agree with Ravelry when they refuse to post pictures, patterns and comments that support white supremacy. That is their prerogative. LoveKnitting will store your patterns from Ravelry and you will never have to visit Ravelry again.


----------



## Granny41

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


It would appear that by leaving Ravelry you have cut off your nose to spite your face. Perhaps you should have read and fully comprehended their new policy before taking that step!


----------



## Neeterbug

I think I use Google to search for patterns more than I use Ravelry.


----------



## SitznKnitz

I'll post this again: check LoveKnitting.com for many, many good patterns, a lot of them the same ones you'll find on Ravelry.


----------



## kaypriest

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Ravelry isn't "throwing excrement" on anyone. They don't wish to support trump in any way. It is their website and their decision not to do so.
> 
> Would you be as offended if they excluded Obama themed patterns, or Hillary Clinton ones?


Actually if they did that I would consider them credible.


----------



## btibbs70

Here is my collection. (There are some from Ravelry, though.) Enjoy!!!!
https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page-list?usernum=13198


----------



## JennyG12

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


Lept without looking, did yah? lol


----------



## fortunate1

I don't understand why any one cares if anyone is leaving..go. Why announce it? I laugh at people that post they are leaving KP, why, just go, no one cares...
If you are leaving or left Ravelry, be sure to throw away any patterns you got from there, you should not profit from Ravelry..clear out your library...so go knit something, but not with a Ravlery pattern find it else where..that'll show em!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


Good pattern sites.
Please find patterns on the following websites:
garnstudio.com
allfreeknitting.com
Knittingpure&simple.com
Shibuiknits.com
churchmouse.com
purlsoho.com
langyarns.com
verypink.com
Maybe someone can add more.


----------



## meval

Kim Pracy said:


> Love Knitting has heaps of patterns, & you can share a pic of your work, plus file your patterns.


Thank you I will check it out!


----------



## meval

Yamyam said:


> I'm English, so consequently I have absolutely no interest in American politics, but it seems insane to me that Ravelry - a knitting site, no less- would start deciding what's right and what's wrong for everyone else- you are supposed to be living in a democracy, and that means everyone is entitled to their view, even if you think it's a stupid view (unless they're doing something illegal) I don't like politics with my knitting, I wish Ravelry would just not get involved in all this stuff. It was a nice peaceful place before - if you didn't like something, you just ignored it.


It is all so in the face! I have wondered what other Countries think..having to deal with this..


----------



## meval

vonnie56 said:


> Many of the yarn companies have free patterns and paid patterns on their websites including Berroco and Cascade. Webs at yarn.com offers free patterns and paid patterns as well. There are various sites that offer free patterns, you just have to google free knit patterns. Ravelry is just a convenient database to keep everything stored. If you save what you find to your computer or a flash drive, it would be the same thing. Not as organized and pretty . . . . but you'd have your patterns.


Thank you I had not thought to google Free Patterns...and I forgot those companies have patterns...I just relied on the other too much.


----------



## meval

hilltopper said:


> Yamyam - Here to thank you for your post which is so sensible and so welcome. Like a breath of fresh air it is.


I agree


----------



## Kimbo58

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Then. Don't. Read. The. Political. Posts. And. Topics!
> 
> It's soooooo easy.


A lot of the titles mislead. ????


----------



## kittykatzmom

The Internet is full of patterns. Knotions and Purple something or the other comes mind. Just type in what you are looking for. Also knitting and crocheting groups on Facebook.


----------



## kittykatzmom

The Internet is full of patterns. Knotions and Purple something or the other comes mind. Just type in what you are looking for. Also knitting and crocheting groups on Facebook.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kim Pracy said:


> A lot of the titles mislead. ????


Not really! Take some personal ownership. Also, very easy to click back out of.


----------



## Feigy

Many yarn companies such as Cascade, Berroco and Universal post free patterns.


----------



## Gemini523

Very fine people.


----------



## nurseninja

You mean the policy of not supporting white supremacy?


----------



## janec1128

Ravelry is THE go-to place for so many resources, with 8 million members. I don't know of any other site(s) like it.

For myself, I carefully reviewed their policy (not relying on the conservative media headlines), and decided that for my values and beliefs, they are correct, and I applaud them for their courage IMO. https://www.ravelry.com/content/no-trump If I decided otherwise, I'd live without their unique and voluminous resources.

We all make choices in life based on beliefs and values, and live with those consequences.


----------



## janec1128

Gemini523 said:


> Very fine people.


 :sm01:


----------



## Stellanator

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


Well that's going to be your problem


----------



## Stellanator

meval said:


> I asked a question....do you have an answer?


You've gotten many answers but no one is obligated, by virtue of being a KP member, to give you an answer


----------



## fiberfling

How can a man that dated a Black woman many years ago, be a white supremacist?


----------



## Northern Mich. knitter

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


Just use GOOGLE...google what you want. You don't need Ravelry, they won't be around much when they start losing all their advertisers.


----------



## meval

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Then. Don't. Read. The. Political. Posts. And. Topics!
> 
> It's soooooo easy.


You are sounding mean and have not addressed the main part..th reason for my post..please stop!


----------



## Granny41

fiberfling said:


> How can a man that dated a Black woman many years ago, be a white supremacist?


What kind of a question is that? How insensitive!


----------



## RookieRetiree

fiberfling said:


> How can a man that dated a Black woman many years ago, be a white supremacist?


You're kidding, right?

Do a google search on "why people think trump supports white supremacy". You'll need to weed through all of the "Ravelry" postings at the top, but then there will be many accounts of factual reasons.


----------



## meval

btibbs70 said:


> Here is my collection. (There are some from Ravelry, though.) Enjoy!!!!
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page-list?usernum=13198


My gosh...just looking at your ankle socks! Printing! Can't wait to see the rest...did you just have to post all those links or is it stored here?? This is what my post is about!! Gushing Thank yous!


----------



## janec1128

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Just use GOOGLE...google what you want. You don't need Ravelry, they won't be around much when they start losing all their advertisers.


They are a successful business. I'm sure they did that calculation before posting the policy....


----------



## Runner Girl

Hi, Meval - there are many other ways to get patterns - blogs by knitters, Craftsy, and many of the online yarn websites (Webs, Yarnspiration, LoveKnitting, etc). Ravelry is not the only source for patterns. Good luck in your search! Good for you in leaving Ravelry, the fiber arts website that is not tolerant!


----------



## eeaton

Maybe Bluprint


----------



## janenr1650

Thank You!!! I agree 100%!!!


----------



## meval

fortunate1 said:


> I don't understand why any one cares if anyone is leaving..go. Why announce it? I laugh at people that post they are leaving KP, why, just go, no one cares...
> If you are leaving or left Ravelry, be sure to throw away any patterns you got from there, you should not profit from Ravelry..clear out your library...so go knit something, but not with a Ravlery pattern find it else where..that'll show em!


I dont know why the question is ignored by people like you.......I am thankful to have gotten answers from some lovely people.


----------



## meval

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good pattern sites.
> Please find patterns on the following websites:
> garnstudio.com
> allfreeknitting.com
> Knittingpure&simple.com
> Shibuiknits.com
> churchmouse.com
> purlsoho.com
> langyarns.com
> verypink.com
> Maybe someone can add more.


Thank you for staying on topic! I saved the list! ????


----------



## meval

Kim Pracy said:


> Love Knitting has heaps of patterns, & you can share a pic of your work, plus file your patterns.


Going to check out Love Knitting....the pics and storing is what I will miss most!


----------



## kknott4957

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bravo for standing up for your principles. Leaving because of principle is hardly "leaving in a snit". When a website throws excrement on you, what are you supposed to do... just stand there and take it because they are a good pattern source? No, you can certainly live without Ravelry.
> 
> Most designers have their patterns multiple places... Craftsy,(now Bluprint), Etsy, their own websites, yarn websites. You can get used to life without Ravelry. It's sad and scary that anyone would be that dependent on them that they can't leave.


You're very right. I have a hard time with anone telling me what I can or cannot believe in or talk about.


----------



## treehouselady

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Yes, that's a conundrum, isn't it? Ravelry is the best place for patterns, and the only place for thousands of patterns. And the project photos and other features, too.
> For those who have left Ravelry in a snit, you are just cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> I predict that many who have left Ravelry will quietly go back as they realize that it's hard to be without it.


Honestly, I don't understand what the problem is here. If a person accesses Ravelry's site for patterns etc., why would they get into political stuff? Actually, if visiting this KP site as well (unless you're doing this purposely to read things in the Attic and Solarium), you aren't forced to read anything political. Click on what you want to see and leave the political stuff alone! Some posters like to stir the pot and watch what happens....readers who take the bait are just keeping the argument going. I know (!) because I posted a time or two and just got angrier and angrier!

My point is this: Go to Ravelry and KP for your craft ideas...ignore the politics. There is always someone who disagrees with you and this "someone" is Ravelry. Both Ravelry and KP have a wealth of ideas and some pretty nice people, so objectors are definitely cutting off their noses to spite their faces.

Y'know, it's Ravelry's site and they can make the rules....they won't tolerate white supremacy and they say as much....they're allowed. No matter what they try to enforce, I would still go there for craft's sake!!


----------



## meval

Thank you to everyone that answered my question for sites for patterns....I really appreciate the ones who stayed on topic.
Some others of you are like piranhas..vicious and swirling around a piece of meat! I choose to believe if we could all just stay on topic..Paradise would be more peaceful!! Please when someone adds NO POLITICS...don't be that person! You are being UGLY! We Americans are not the only people here..how drowl for others!
That being said, I am so thankful to the ones who stayed on topic!!!!Today I see there are so many sites to check out...????


----------



## kknott4957

I am having difficulty with the fact that Ravelry has only banned talk about President Trump and h I s policies. If they feel his supporters are too extreme shouldn't they also feel the same about extreme leftists? This just smacks of discrimination to me. Kind of like "if you want our patterns you have to believe the way we tell you". Why not just ban ALL political talk and related patterns? Wouldn't that be a lot more fair and a whole lot less polarizing?


----------



## Pealark

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


I left Ravelry 2 years ago. Almost every pattern listed here is also on someone's blog or a website where it is listed. Just search for it. If I like it, I post links to the other places it can be viewed or purchased.

Some designers do only sell on Ravelry. I make it my business to email them & inform them that many knitters are not on Ravelry & will not order. I've recieved many responses to pay them directly & they would (did) send it. And yes, often no response at all. But at least I informed them Ravelry isnt the end all - be all of knitting.


----------



## meval

kknott4957 said:


> I am having difficulty with the fact that Ravelry has only banned talk about President Trump and h I s policies. If they feel his supporters are too extreme shouldn't they also feel the same about extreme leftists? This just smacks of discrimination to me. Kind of like "if you want our patterns you have to believe the way we tell you". Why not just ban ALL political talk and related patterns? Wouldn't that be a lot more fair and a whole lot less polarizing?


Yep....that is the truth of it....but people just say ignore it....I told them it was wrong as I deleted my account...division..it concerns me there will be more.


----------



## meval

Pealark said:


> I left Ravelry 2 years ago. Almost every pattern listed here is also on someone's blog or a website where it is listed. Just search for it. If I like it, I post links to the other places it can be viewed or purchased.
> 
> Some designers do only sell on Ravelry. I make it my business to email them & inform them that many knitters are not on Ravelry & will not order. I've recieved many responses to pay them directly & they would (did) send it. And yes, often no response at all. But at least I informed them Ravelry isnt the end all - be all of knitting.


Ok! Great idea, contacting the designers..Today I feel like I have more to work with! Thank you for your kind reply!


----------



## meval

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Just use GOOGLE...google what you want. You don't need Ravelry, they won't be around much when they start losing all their advertisers.


Haha..Yes..GOOGLE!


----------



## meval

Runner Girl said:


> Hi, Meval - there are many other ways to get patterns - blogs by knitters, Craftsy, and many of the online yarn websites (Webs, Yarnspiration, LoveKnitting, etc). Ravelry is not the only source for patterns. Good luck in your search! Good for you in leaving Ravelry, the fiber arts website that is not tolerant!


Thank you...


----------



## meval

kknott4957 said:


> You're very right. I have a hard time with anone telling me what I can or cannot believe in or talk about.


????


----------



## Pealark

treehouselady said:


> Honestly, I don't understand what the problem is here. If a person accesses Ravelry's site for patterns etc., why would they get into political stuff?


I dont go there because I never do biz with hateful exclusivists. And they've proven beyond all doubt that is exactly what they are.

I dont want them to have a cut of my money via sales nor the ad revenue for hits.

They do have the right to do it. Id be the first to defend that right. (unlike them - they want to quash the rights of those who dont agree with them). But we who think it is biased and political dont have to put up with it. And we have that right too.


----------



## fortunate1

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Just use GOOGLE...google what you want. You don't need Ravelry, they won't be around much when they start losing all their advertisers.


How do you know, what if advertisers threatened to pull their ads if the trump support was allowed and that is why they made the new policy?


----------



## skkp

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Yes, that's a conundrum, isn't it? Ravelry is the best place for patterns, and the only place for thousands of patterns. And the project photos and other features, too.
> For those who have left Ravelry in a snit, you are just cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> I predict that many who have left Ravelry will quietly go back as they realize that it's hard to be without it.


I would not call it a snit anymore than not patronizing any business that takes a political position that is contrary to the basic tenets that I believe in. Believe me it's an easy choice to delete that account rather than to feed their hateful intolerance. I grew up in the deep south in the 60's -- my parents were Kennedy democrats -- I was called every name in the book going to and from school. Lynchings still occurred quietly. My mother would invite the next door neighbor's black maid over for coffee in the a.m. and my mother served her. For me I have never done anything but make choices consistent with my values and the way I was raised. Nothing else expedient or otherwise every crossed my mind. I will do just fine without Ravelry.


----------



## knitonashingle

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


come to the solarium. I host at least 6 free pattern there EVERY DAY!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

meval said:


> I asked a question....do you have an answer?


My answer is that you are going to spend a great deal MORE time searching for patterns without Ravelry as a resource. Some patterns are listed exclusively on Ravelry, so you've lost all possibility of accessing those patterns. It seems you took action without first considering all the consequences.

The vast majority of people who request patterns here on KP are directed to Ravelry. Knitting and crocheting are skills that last a lifetime, presidents don't.


----------



## knitonashingle

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


There are some sites. We will be exploring them in the coming weeks !!!! We will also do a comparison for people so they will know what features there are...

do not give up hope!!!!!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Yes, that's a conundrum, isn't it? Ravelry is the best place for patterns, and the only place for thousands of patterns. And the project photos and other features, too.
> For those who have left Ravelry in a snit, you are just cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> I predict that many who have left Ravelry will quietly go back as they realize that it's hard to be without it.


Exactly what I was going to say. Besides, I heard/read that Ravelry is banning ALL political posts. If true, good for them!


----------



## julietremain

Hmmmmmmmm?
julie


----------



## knitonashingle

JTM said:


> Why "leave" Ravelry. I don't think you are actually locked out once you have "joined"...all you need is your password. Ravelry does not sell your info, send any spam (ever), and it does keep a list of all patterns you have added to your library, both those you simply like and those you have purchased.
> There is absolutely nothing political on or about Ravelry.
> 
> If you are looking to avoid political topics, you maybe should quit KP, since not all political topics are in the Attic. Some actually wond up in other places.


Wow, do you really think like this? get a brain scan 9-1-1


----------



## knitonashingle

SitznKnitz said:


> Try LoveKnitting for patterns. Their search filters are not as good as Rav's, but they are purely a knitting site, not a chat community, and many of the designers from Rav also offer their patterns on LoveKnitting.


go to the solarium and see my posting on them. They stand with RAVELRY.


----------



## knitcat777

Moral of this story: Don't mix politics and yarn, it can-un-Ravel(ry)


----------



## Pealark

GrandmaSuzy said:


> Exactly what I was going to say. Besides, I heard/read that Ravelry is banning ALL political posts. If true, good for them!


No they are not banning all political posts. Reread their statement.


----------



## knitonashingle

Augustgran said:


> I think the trumpanzees need a remedial reading class.
> 
> Can they not read or understand that ravelry is not just banning pics,projects comments in support of t rump.
> 
> They are also NOT allowing t rump bashing or baiting of conservatives.
> 
> Maybe they should take off the t rump tinted victim glasses and actually
> READ the whole policy statement put out by ravelry.


firstly, I resent the name calling.

second. You are wrong. I could go on, but why bother, you won't listen.

Attached are patterns ALL are listed on RAVELRY... all are still there.

Again, think before you post.

Case in Point:


----------



## Pealark

fortunate1 said:


> How do you know, what if advertisers threatened to pull their ads if the trump support was allowed and that is why they made the new policy?


Not likely.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Good luck finding other "sources". Several other knitting sites have come out in support of Ravelry, including Knitty.com and LoveKnitting.com. Knitty has been around since 2002 and predates Ravelry. It seems that Ravelry is receiving some heavy duty support.


----------



## Pealark

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> My answer is that you are going to spend a great deal MORE time searching for patterns without Ravelry as a resource. Some patterns are listed exclusively on Ravelry, so you've lost all possibility of accessing those patterns. It seems you took action without first considering all the consequences.


I dont think so. I found ravelry's huge database very hard to search.

For instance I was looking for a Reynolds Icelandic pattern from long ago. Searched yarns. Got tons of results but none were the yarn I had used before. Searched & clicked on dozens each time waiting interminably for the pages to load.

Still no lead to the book it had come from.

Finally I was so disgusted I searched ebay for Reynolds Icelandic. Without another search I found the yarn. And a few weeks later I found the book. (might have found the name & such of book earlier on Ravelry, but this one was conveniently readily available. 
No so with Ravelry.)

Much less grief than Ravelry. It took some time, but it was not huge poorly organized database.


----------



## RookieRetiree

knitcat777 said:


> Moral of this story: Don't mix politics and yarn, it can-un-Ravel(ry)


Very clever. Wish it would lighten the rhetoric, but probably not.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pealark said:


> I dont think so. I found ravelry's huge database very hard to search.
> 
> For instance I was looking for a Reynolds Icelandic pattern from long ago. Searched yarns. Got tons of results but none were the yarn I had used before. Searched & clicked on dozens each time waiting interminably for the pages to load.
> 
> Still no lead to the book it had come from.
> 
> Finally I was so disgusted I searched ebay for Reynolds Icelandic. Without another click I found the yarn. And a few weeks later I found the book. Much less grief than Ravelry. It took some time, but not huge poorly organized database.


It is one of the most organized databases out there with search criteria well beyond most. It does have a "search" learning curve, but once through that, you can drill down to preferred needle size, yarn wpi, age, construction, knitting feature, etc.


----------



## knitcat777

RookieRetiree said:


> Very clever. Wish it would lighten the rhetoric, but probably not.


Thank you! I think political topics are more at home on twitter!


----------



## RookieRetiree

knitcat777 said:


> Thank you! I think political topics are more at home on twitter!


They have to be more succinct too!


----------



## Pealark

knitcat777 said:


> Thank you! I think political topics are more at home on twitter!


Twitter is censoring even more than other social media. There is actual recording of Google execs saying they are doing everything in their power to be sure there is never another Trump elected. Designing algorythms to bury articles favorable to Trump or his policies & putting any & every non favorable one above it. It is recorded.

Is that what you expect from the dominant search engine?
Fair? I think it is illegal & possibly treason.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pealark said:


> Twitter is censoring even more than other social media. There is actual recording of Google execs saying they are doing everything in their power to be sure there is never another Trump elected. Designing algorythms to bury articles favorable to Trump or his policies & putting any & every non favorable one above it. It is recorded.
> 
> Is that what you expect from the dominant search engine?
> Fair? I think it is illegal & possibly treason.


Can you post a link to that?


----------



## Pealark

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you post a link to that?


Yes. Even liberal Wa Po reported it, but they have no link to the actual video.
https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/jun/24/google-exec-project-veritas-sting-says-only-big-te/

Ever the biased censor, You tube has deleted the video as recorded by the ppl who got it.

But it can still be seen on Project Veritas web site: (near the bottom)
https://www.projectveritas.com/2019/06/24/insider-blows-whistle-exec-reveals-google-plan-to-prevent-trump-situation-in-2020-on-hidden-cam/

The bit about burying favorable articles is from other older articles. But it is exactly how they influence things. If youve ever searched for an article you read that was favorable, you'll know it is true.


----------



## Celt Knitter

Why is this in Links and Resources?


meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pealark said:


> Yes. Even liberal Wa Po reported it, but they have no link to the actual video.
> https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/jun/24/google-exec-project-veritas-sting-says-only-big-te/
> 
> Ever the biased censor, You tube has deleted the video as recorded by the ppl who got it.
> 
> But it can still be seen on Project Veritas web site: (near the bottom)
> https://www.projectveritas.com/2019/06/24/insider-blows-whistle-exec-reveals-google-plan-to-prevent-trump-situation-in-2020-on-hidden-cam/


"Trump situation" could be the use of social media platforms by foreign powers to slant an election. I sure hope that lessons from the 2016 election and Russia's proven influence are rectified before the 2020 election.

Given the "whistleblower's" account, Google saw evidence of some very poor programming. I hope there is more to come out on this.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Pealark said:


> I dont think so. I found ravelry's huge database very hard to search.
> 
> For instance I was looking for a Reynolds Icelandic pattern from long ago. Searched yarns. Got tons of results but none were the yarn I had used before. Searched & clicked on dozens each time waiting interminably for the pages to load.
> 
> Still no lead to the book it had come from.
> 
> Finally I was so disgusted I searched ebay for Reynolds Icelandic. Without another search I found the yarn. And a few weeks later I found the book. (might have found the name & such of book earlier on Ravelry, but this one was conveniently readily available.
> No so with Ravelry.)
> 
> Much less grief than Ravelry. It took some time, but it was not huge poorly organized database.


Reynolds Icelandic is most certainly listed on Ravelry, though it is a discontinued yarn. It only took seconds for me to find it on the site. Ravelry contains patterns/books that have been SUBMITTED to the site, they can't list something that hasn't been submitted as they don't have a crystal ball to determine what is out there. There are 34 projects on Ravelry which feature this yarn, some of them were published in books.


----------



## Celt Knitter

It is also receiving world-wide coverage as an ethical stand against injustice, not that publicity was its motivation for its stance!


Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Good luck finding other "sources". Several other knitting sites have come out in support of Ravelry, including Knitty.com and LoveKnitting.com. Knitty has been around since 2002 and predates Ravelry. It seems that Ravelry is receiving some heavy duty support.


----------



## Pealark

Not the one I was looking for. There are many icelandics & you have to go thru them all. All I could remember was it was 100% wool & worsted weight.


----------



## Pealark

RookieRetiree said:


> "Trump situation" could be the use of social media platforms by foreign powers to slant an election. I sure hope that lessons from the 2016 election and Russia's proven influence are rectified before the 2020 election.


Ummm. Mueller just spent nearly 2 years trying to proove that & failed. Then disingenuously said he couldnt find evidence they didnt. Well I cant find evidence he isnt a child molester, but it doesnt mean its true.

You didnt see the video. She went on to specify.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pealark said:


> Ummm. Mueller just spent nearly 2 years trying to proove that & failed. Then disingenuously said he couldnt find evidence they didnt. Well I cant find evidence he isnt a child molester, but it doesnt mean its true.
> 
> You didnt see the video. She went on to specify.


The link I tried didn't work. I'll look again.

As far as Mueller, it did not exonerate trump or his kids. There is much more to come out on that whole mess once trump is out of office.

Even trump admits the Russians influenced the election and has stated he'd take foreign help to win re-election.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Pealark said:


> Ummm. Mueller just spent nearly 2 years trying to proove that & failed. Then disingenuously said he couldnt find evidence they didnt. Well I cant find evidence he isnt a child molester, but it doesnt mean its true.
> 
> You didnt see the video. She went on to specify.


Obviously you didn't read the Mueller report, quite a bit of evidence regarding obstruction of justice was found. I realize that that the report is a long read but if you are going to make claims about the report, you should at least read it to see what is contained in it.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

knitonashingle said:


> There are some sites. We will be exploring them in the coming weeks !!!! We will also do a comparison for people so they will know what features there are...
> 
> do not give up hope!!!!!


WE? Do you have multiple personalities?


----------



## wolfey9

First of all, it's spelled dilemma. I don't usually correct spelling but I will make an exception for you.

Ravelry is rejecting the white supremacy, (exceptionalism, whatever you want to call it) that Trump advocates. If you deny that, you are only kidding yourself. Look at the violent acts against minorities that some of his fans have committed. They hear his message.

While I have learned to stay out of these political conversations because the people who started them just want to argue or restate their cause, I just can't stop myself today, so I am acting like one of them. But I am not going to try to convince you of anything. Conversations with my father have taught me that you just want to rationalize your own bad behavior. After seeing the kids in cages, I can hardly look at my father anymore.

The mention of Lobby Hobby incenses me (because of their imposition on women's health rights - you don't see them telling men which kinds of male enhancement they can use), so I just click off the topic in KP when in comes up. I never shop there. I don't eat at Chick-fil-A or any other business that I know discriminates against other people. We have a lot of businesses in our area that advocate their religious beliefs. That is their right, but I choose to spend my money elsewhere. Most of the time I choose not to click on topics that are political and click off political topics when I realize that is what they are. I don't have to leave the site because someone mentions Hobby Lobby or Chick-fil-A.

I have never come across the discussion groups on Ravelry. I only use it to look for patterns and find info about yarn. If you choose to leave it so you can support white supremacists, that is your choice. But don't come crying to other people about your loss. You can stay on Ravelry and just use it for patterns. 

And feel free to correct my spelling since I was rude enough to correct yours.


----------



## Pealark

What honks me off about these posts is it puts me in the position of defending someone I believe is completely in Israel's pocket.

I dislike Kushner, Bolton, and other cabinet members intensely. They are itching for war & almost got Trump to sign for it this week. 

But the left is. Totally out of control. Fabricating stories and using circular referencing to " back them up". It would be a full time job exposing even half the lies by the 100% Liberal owned Mainsteam media. So I cant.

But some things are obvious ; social media,under the influence of wealthy liberal NGOs are trying to prevent Trump in 2020 by any means necessary, legal or not. Moral or not.


----------



## Granny41

Pealark said:


> What honks me off about these posts is it puts me in the position of defending someone I believe is completely in Israel's pocket.
> 
> I dislike Kushner, Bolton, and other cabinet members intensely. They are itching for war & almost got Trump to sign for it this week.
> 
> But the left is. Totally out of control. Fabricating stories and using circular referencing to " back them up". It would be a full time job exposing even half the lies by the 100% Liberal owned Mainsteam media. So I cant.
> 
> But some things are obvious ; social media,under the influence of wealthy liberal NGOs are trying to prevent Trump in 2020 by any means necessary, legal or not. Moral or not.


I believe that you have grossly misused the acronym NGO. 
https://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/13/what-is-non-government-organization.asp


----------



## Judy-japcrp

You can still download patterns from Ravelry if you're not a member, as long as you have a link. You just can't save them on Ravelry. I say that because if someone posts a link to a specific pattern I can click on that link and it takes me to the pattern even when I'm not signed in. Then I just click as necessary to get the free pattern. Happy knitting...Judy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pealark said:


> What honks me off about these posts is it puts me in the position of defending someone I believe is completely in Israel's pocket.
> 
> I dislike Kushner, Bolton, and other cabinet members intensely. They are itching for war & almost got Trump to sign for it this week.
> 
> But the left is. Totally out of control. Fabricating stories and using circular referencing to " back them up". It would be a full time job exposing even half the lies by the 100% Liberal owned Mainsteam media. So I cant.
> 
> But some things are obvious ; social media,under the influence of wealthy liberal NGOs are trying to prevent Trump in 2020 by any means necessary, legal or not. Moral or not.


Ahhhhh...the George Soros conspiracy theories.


----------



## knitcat777

Pealark said:


> Twitter is censoring even more than other social media. There is actual recording of Google execs saying they are doing everything in their power to be sure there is never another Trump elected. Designing algorythms to bury articles favorable to Trump or his policies & putting any & every non favorable one above it. It is recorded.
> 
> Is that what you expect from the dominant search engine?
> Fair? I think it is illegal & possibly treason.


I am on twitter. I speak my mind, people respond, or block, or shout! It's the place to talk politics!


----------



## Bloomers

It's a shame that Ravelry has chosen this racist stand. I had no idea they were so political! They will be a great loss to the knitting community as I'm sure many, like me, will no longer have anything to do with them. Knitting and needlework is about a craft not a political statement and should remain that way. If some choose too show their political views via their needlework let them get their own site and pollute it! I think Ravelry will regret it's choice very soon.


----------



## Granny41

Bloomers said:


> It's a shame that Ravelry has chosen this racist stand. I had no idea they were so political! They will be a great loss to the knitting community as I'm sure many, like me, will no longer have anything to do with them. Knitting and needlework is about a craft not a political statement and should remain that way. If some choose too show their political views via their needlework let them get their own site and pollute it! I think Ravelry will regret it's choice very soon.


Ravelry's Administration stance has nothing to do with racism. Check you definition!

Oxford Dictionary
It was first defined by the Oxford English Dictionary (2nd edition, 1989) as "the theory that distinctive human characteristics and abilities are determined by race"; the same dictionary termed racism a synonym of racialism: "belief in the superiority of a particular race".


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Bloomers said:


> It's a shame that Ravelry has chosen this racist stand. I had no idea they were so political! They will be a great loss to the knitting community as I'm sure many, like me, will no longer have anything to do with them. Knitting and needlework is about a craft not a political statement and should remain that way. If some choose too show their political views via their needlework let them get their own site and pollute it! I think Ravelry will regret it's choice very soon.


Ravelry is taking a stand AGAINST racism and bigotry. Remember that people from all over the WORLD belong to Ravelry, not just Americans...don't be so sure that many will leave. They have 8,000,000 members!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bloomers said:


> It's a shame that Ravelry has chosen this racist stand. I had no idea they were so political! They will be a great loss to the knitting community as I'm sure many, like me, will no longer have anything to do with them. Knitting and needlework is about a craft not a political statement and should remain that way. If some choose too show their political views via their needlework let them get their own site and pollute it! I think Ravelry will regret it's choice very soon.


Racist?

They're gaining new members like crazy and there just aren't that many who think like you that they're losing. They studied the fallout before taking action..they're just not that into you.


----------



## JennieG

I have a few stored on my Pinterest account. I'll probably add more in the future. You can "lock" folders/subjects, which I just found out this year! Once it is set at private, nobody sees the folder or the contents. That way I can access them from any internet connection.


----------



## Northern Mich. knitter

janec1128 said:


> They are a successful business. I'm sure they did that calculation before posting the policy....


Ok, so let's say the did the calculation like you suggest and they find out that they will probably lose to many advertisers, do you think they would still post that viewpoint? When push comes to shove, a lot of principal will go out the window.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Ok, so let's say the did the calculation like you suggest and they find out that they will probably lose to many advertisers, do you think they would still post that viewpoint? When push comes to shove, a lot of principal will go out the window.


They won't lose advertisers as long as there are 8.5 million members. They are gaining more members than they're losing, so their calculated risk seems to have been accurate (so far).


----------



## kittykatzmom

Haven't you realized by now that the race card is the biggest joke to play? WHO CARES? I VOTE for the man, who I believe can do the job. I do have to say that I have mixed my votes over the years, but after the way the Democrats have acted and continue to act I vote for party and not the person. I hate to do this, but I don't approve of how the Democrats aren't working for America. 

Now they are making a 'big deal' over some woman that is supposed to be in Trump's past. The BOTTOM LINE is this - JFK, Bill Clinton, and LBJ had women inside our WH that they had sex with. So what the frap if this all happened before Trump president? At least he is not disgracing America and the WH with having sex with multiple women in our WH. No I don't approve of men or women having other partners while married, but who are we to judge? Everyone has ghosts in their closets and not one person on this earth is perfect. President Trump is for America and the American people, regardless of race or creed. He works very hard for our country and yes he is a bit over the top and outspoken, but he doesn't play footies with the politicians. MANY politicians have been corrupt for years, but oh me the Democratic Party is over the top right now. You don't hear of Trump taking yearly scheduled vacations like the Obama's have done in the past. NO he works and even if he is away from the WH he is working for America. I know some of you will have to be nasty and rude, but that will just go to prove my point about the Democrats. Have a good day. TRUMP 2020


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

If you've left Ravelry, you've left Ravelry. You no longer have access to it. You might like to run a Google search on other sites that offer free patterns. There are a lot of them out there, such as Lion Brand and loads of others. I've found lots of free patterns on Lion Brand that I've printed out. I think you'll find loads of good sources for free and paid patterns.

hazel


----------



## wolfey9

No - he takes weekly vacations which we pay for. Who do you think pays for his trips to Mar-a -Lago? His trips and the secret service that accompanies him. And then benefits from the fact that he owns the place and charges the tax payers for that as well. Check the cost of his and his families travel vs. previous presidents. The numbers are over the top.


----------



## LJPZ

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bravo for standing up for your principles. Leaving because of principle is hardly "leaving in a snit". When a website throws excrement on you, what are you supposed to do... just stand there and take it because they are a good pattern source? No, you can certainly live without Ravelry.
> 
> Most designers have their patterns multiple places... Craftsy,(now Bluprint), Etsy, their own websites, yarn websites. You can get used to life without Ravelry. It's sad and scary that anyone would be that dependent on them that they can't leave.


---very well put, sewbizgirl.


----------



## RookieRetiree

wolfey9 said:


> No - he takes weekly vacations which we pay for. Who do you think pays for his trips to Mar-a -Lago? His trips and the secret service that accompanies him. And then benefits from the fact that he owns the place and charges the tax payers for that as well. Check the cost of his and his families travel vs. previous presidents. The numbers are over the top.


It was just approved for the House to start gathering trump's financial records in the emoluments charges against him. If he's so for the people, how come subpoenas have been granted to investigate whether he's enriching himself and his family through the presidency?


----------



## Aunty M

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


Yarnspirations
Universal Yarn
Plymouth Yarn
Premier Yarns
Cascade Yarns
Berocco
Knitting Fever
Rowan...
...are just a few sites which have a good selection of patterns.

Here are two links which may interest you, for another site to post photos and have discussions:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=13961800&t=612823

https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=13961791&t=612676


----------



## Granny41

RookieRetiree said:


> It was just approved for the House to start gathering trump's financial records in the emoluments charges against him. If he's so for the people, how come subpoenas have been granted to investigate whether he's enriching himself and his family through the presidency?


Yet another court victory for the Dems but be sure that Trump will appeal. He will stretch the investigations out as long as is humanly possible. Otherwise he knows that the book will be thrown at him. Can you say RICO?


----------



## knittingmermaid

This is pure BS. Ravelry is insinuating President Trump supporters are white supremacist. That is an outrage. Politics have no place on any craft site. I, honestly, do not care about anyones political, sexual, or religious beliefs. I do believe in respect and I don't see that happening. People need to stop pushing their issues on others unless asked! Ravelry was out of line advertising their political stand on such a sensitive issue.
Ravelry is not the only "pattern" source. They stated you will get your purchased patterns if you leave them. There are other forums as well. Search Google. 
I applaud your decision and have followed suit. To be a Trump supporter you need a thick skin. I am beginning to feel like rawhide.


----------



## RookieRetiree

knittingmermaid said:


> This is pure BS. Ravelry is insinuating President Trump supporters are white supremacist. That is an outrage. Politics have no place on any craft site. I, honestly, do not care about anyones political, sexual, or religious beliefs. I do believe in respect and I don't see that happening. People need to stop pushing their issues on others unless asked! Ravelry was out of line advertising their political stand on such a sensitive issue.
> Ravelry is not the only "pattern" source. They stated you will get your purchased patterns if you leave them. There are other forums as well. Search Google.
> I applaud your decision and have followed suit. To be a Trump supporter you need a thick skin. I am beginning to feel like rawhide.


This is what studies have shown. May not be you, but it a very wide brush being stroked. This is just one of them. There are tons more in the search results.

https://thewellesleynews.com/2018/05/02/trump-supporters-fear-loss-of-white-supremacy-not-economic-security/


----------



## Bloomers

Agreed!!


----------



## Bloomers

Have you taken a look at the billions thrown away on trips by Obama? I sincerely doubt ANYONE in the White House has wasted more money than he did and that doesn't even count the billions he gave to terrorist organizations and enemies of the US!! He almost totally destroyed the infrastructure of the US, underfunded our military and defense systems and made us vulnerable to ISIS and others like them!


----------



## Bloomers

I agree, but Ravelry is supposed to be a knitting and crocheting site, NOT a place to air political views. The Ravelry guidelines say that they expect users to treat others with respect and courtesy which is NOT what they themselves are doing nor are many who are commenting. Hatred, rudeness and other things have increased in recent years here as it has in society. It's time to return to civility and courtesy! Just because we have free speech doesn't mean that four letter words, disrespect and other politically correct expressions should be tolerated including labeling people when you have no idea what you are talking about. Let's go back to the origins of our nation and learn to love and respect one another and treat everyone as we would like to be treated. Let's go back to talking about and showing our knitting and crocheting projects and learning new techniques from each other and quit all the other nonsense.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bloomers said:


> Have you taken a look at the billions thrown away on trips by Obama? I sincerely doubt ANYONE in the White House has wasted more money than he did and that doesn't even count the billions he gave to terrorist organizations and enemies of the US!! He almost totally destroyed the infrastructure of the US, underfunded our military and defense systems and made us vulnerable to ISIS and others like them!


You really haven't kept up with trump's spending, have you?

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/trump-golf-102-million-taxpayers_n_5ce46727e4b09b23e65a01bb


----------



## Northern Mich. knitter

wolfey9 said:


> No - he takes weekly vacations which we pay for. Who do you think pays for his trips to Mar-a -Lago? His trips and the secret service that accompanies him. And then benefits from the fact that he owns the place and charges the tax payers for that as well. Check the cost of his and his families travel vs. previous presidents. The numbers are over the top.


The Obama's traveled to Hawaii a lot and don't forget Trump does not take a salary. As each year goes by it costs more for secret service, etc. just wait and see what in 10 year it'll cost.


----------



## rosemarya

Ravelry is not a political arm of the democratic party. They are a site for fun not censorship. They need me. I certainly don't need them. That's why I will google or go to Red heart or Lion Brand for patterns.


----------



## mimito7

I believe there should not be any political comments or posting at all on a crafting site. It is for our crafting.


----------



## checht

meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


Full disclosure, I didn't read through 12 pages so you may have gotten these suggestions already. I don't do confrontation. You can go directly to the source for lionbrand.com Yarnspirations.com lovecrafts.com (formerly LoveKnitting) garnstudio.com to name a few. Yarn retailers often have free patterns. You could also go to the pattern maker website to buy sirdar, style craft, berocco, Rowan in addition to the free patterns they offer. The downside is you won't be able to get patterns from small scale designers, unless they have a blog or some alternative publishing source. Good luck


----------



## meval

skkp said:


> I would not call it a snit anymore than not patronizing any business that takes a political position that is contrary to the basic tenets that I believe in. Believe me it's an easy choice to delete that account rather than to feed their hateful intolerance. I grew up in the deep south in the 60's -- my parents were Kennedy democrats -- I was called every name in the book going to and from school. Lynchings still occurred quietly. My mother would invite the next door neighbor's black maid over for coffee in the a.m. and my mother served her. For me I have never done anything but make choices consistent with my values and the way I was raised. Nothing else expedient or otherwise every crossed my mind. I will do just fine without Ravelry.


Thank you for sharing....


----------



## meval

knitonashingle said:


> There are some sites. We will be exploring them in the coming weeks !!!! We will also do a comparison for people so they will know what features there are...
> 
> do not give up hope!!!!!


Okay!!


----------



## meval

knitcat777 said:


> Moral of this story: Don't mix politics and yarn, it can-un-Ravel(ry)


Awesome


----------



## meval

knitonashingle said:


> firstly, I resent the name calling.
> 
> second. You are wrong. I could go on, but why bother, you won't listen.
> 
> Attached are patterns ALL are listed on RAVELRY... all are still there.
> 
> Again, think before you post.
> 
> Case in Point:


It is not for President Trump
So of course


----------



## meval

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Good luck finding other "sources". Several other knitting sites have come out in support of Ravelry, including Knitty.com and LoveKnitting.com. Knitty has been around since 2002 and predates Ravelry. It seems that Ravelry is receiving some heavy duty support.


Dissapointing


----------



## meval

Pealark said:


> Twitter is censoring even more than other social media. There is actual recording of Google execs saying they are doing everything in their power to be sure there is never another Trump elected. Designing algorythms to bury articles favorable to Trump or his policies & putting any & every non favorable one above it. It is recorded.
> 
> Is that what you expect from the dominant search engine?
> Fair? I think it is illegal & possibly treason.


My husband is just saying this to me


----------



## meval

Celt Knitter said:


> It is also receiving world-wide coverage as an ethical stand against injustice, not that publicity was its motivation for its stance!


They are attempting to keep President Trump from being reelected..publicity comes with it..I wonder if we will ever know how many people left Rav..


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

I get a lot of patterns from you tube tutorials. I just got one from pink, it was free, and she tells you how to knit it.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

I get a lot of patterns from you tube tutorials. I just got one from pink, it was free, and she tells you how to knit it.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

I get a lot of patterns from you tube tutorials. I just got one from pink, it was free, and she tells you how to knit it.


----------



## meval

Anyone know how,to kill this post of mine???????? I want to end the Political Leftist Drooling....ugh..please tell me how to end it!


----------



## meval

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> I get a lot of patterns from you tube tutorials. I just got one from pink, it was free, and she tells you how to knit it.


Thx..I like her!


----------



## meval

JennieG said:


> I have a few stored on my Pinterest account. I'll probably add more in the future. You can "lock" folders/subjects, which I just found out this year! Once it is set at private, nobody sees the folder or the contents. That way I can access them from any internet conne
> Interesting I will check that out


----------



## meval

RookieRetiree said:


> They won't lose advertisers as long as there are 8.5 million members. They are gaining more members than they're losing, so their calculated risk seems to have been accurate (so far).


I'm actually understanding that they have Frozen any new applications for membership


----------



## meval

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> If you've left Ravelry, you've left Ravelry. You no longer have access to it. You might like to run a Google search on other sites that offer free patterns. There are a lot of them out there, such as Lion Brand and loads of others. I've found lots of free patterns on Lion Brand that I've printed out. I think you'll find loads of good sources for free and paid patterns.
> Today i feel fortified! Thx
> hazel


----------



## meval

LJPZ said:


> ---very well put, sewbizgirl.


????


----------



## meval

Aunty M said:


> Yarnspirations
> Universal Yarn
> Plymouth Yarn
> Premier Yarns
> Cascade Yarns
> Berocco
> Knitting Fever
> Rowan...
> ...are just a few sites which have a good selection of patterns.
> 
> Here are two links which may interest you, for another site to post photos and have discussions:
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=13961800&t=612823
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=13961791&t=612676


Well ok!


----------



## meval

knittingmermaid said:


> This is pure BS. Ravelry is insinuating President Trump supporters are white supremacist. That is an outrage. Politics have no place on any craft site. I, honestly, do not care about anyones political, sexual, or religious beliefs. I do believe in respect and I don't see that happening. People need to stop pushing their issues on others unless asked! Ravelry was out of line advertising their political stand on such a sensitive issue.
> Ravelry is not the only "pattern" source. They stated you will get your purchased patterns if you leave them. There are other forums as well. Search Google.
> I applaud your decision and have followed suit. To be a Trump supporter you need a thick skin. I am beginning to feel like rawhide.


Yeah...that is so


----------



## meval

Bloomers said:


> Have you taken a look at the billions thrown away on trips by Obama? I sincerely doubt ANYONE in the White House has wasted more money than he did and that doesn't even count the billions he gave to terrorist organizations and enemies of the US!! He almost totally destroyed the infrastructure of the US, underfunded our military and defense systems and made us vulnerable to ISIS and others like them!


Somehow none of this matters?


----------



## meval

mimito7 said:


> I believe there should not be any political comments or posting at all on a crafting site. It is for our crafting.


Me too......if only we had a delete..we could keep it cleanedup


----------



## meval

checht said:


> Full disclosure, I didn't read through 12 pages so you may have gotten these suggestions already. I don't do confrontation. You can go directly to the source for lionbrand.com Yarnspirations.com lovecrafts.com (formerly LoveKnitting) garnstudio.com to name a few. Yarn retailers often have free patterns. You could also go to the pattern maker website to buy sirdar, style craft, berocco, Rowan in addition to the free patterns they offer. The downside is you won't be able to get patterns from small scale designers, unless they have a blog or some alternative publishing source. Good luck


Thx...i wish i could skip it all too..thx for ideas


----------



## peppered

fortunate1 said:


> How do you know, what if advertisers threatened to pull their ads if the trump support was allowed and that is why they made the new policy?


Bingo! That's what I posted about somewhere too!


----------



## Sylvia in PA

I never use Ravelry. I find patterns for free a lot of different places. YouTube has tons of videos available. WEBS and Lovecrochet.com have lots and lots of patterns. You won’t have any problems finding anything you need...life without Ravelry is just fine. I’m about ready to rid myself of this site too. The political talk is overboard and I’m sick of seeing it listed as topics. I just want to read about knitting...period!!


----------



## wolfey9

"I don't shop at Hobby Lobby because of their discrimination in the health care plans for women. Where can I buy yarn?"

Now doesn't that sound stupid? The OP was looking to start a discussion despite her statements. We know that Google has an answer, whether it be yarn or patterns. If she chooses to cut off her nose to spite her face, that is her problem.


----------



## Celt Knitter

Ravelry is free to join and access its vast resources. You choose to leave, and now you want those of us who have stayed to solve your problems? Your choice; your problem!


meval said:


> I have left Ravelry..So now how will I get patterns..many of them direct us to Ravelry..it is often the only place to get the patterns! Does anyone know some good tips on how to manage without Ravelry? I think KP will work for some parts..but many patterns that are shared even here require a Rav acct.......is there another website...for Knitters to store and share photos and projects? I am at a loss...but there must be a sideways move in this delema.....though I am sure it will be smaller...ex. Before knitting a project is is nice to look at finished profects to get an idea how it looks in a particular yarn.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

RookieRetiree said:


> It was just approved for the House to start gathering trump's financial records in the emoluments charges against him. If he's so for the people, how come subpoenas have been granted to investigate whether he's enriching himself and his family through the presidency?


I have never seen a president do so much to monetize the US presidency. Selling tchotchkes on a website to glorify his presidency. (Approximately 75 to 85 percent of said garbage is made in foreign countries, such as China, so so much for "America First.") Selling said tchotchkes in a shop in Trump Tower. (I thought that it was illegal to capitalize on the seal of the US presidency, but that has not stopped Mr. Trump.)

Forcing people who want to talk with him to stay at "his" hotel down the street. (Talk about "pay for play"!)

Promising to build Trump Towers in places like Russia and Saudi Arabia, when these countries are definitely NOT our friends.

Borrowing from banks in foreign countries because no bank in the US will lend money to him. (Wall Street termed him the "Donnie Risk" years ago and refused to lend him any money. This led him to seek money elsewhere, particularly from countries that have been traditional foes of the US. This is a dangerous practice that can easily lead a weak-willed person such as himself to promote the interests of our enemies.)

Refusing to show us his income tax returns, which every candidate for the past four decades has done, because he either (1) has no money or (2) has received far too much money from foreign countries who are our enemies. (I was, I hasten to add, equally dismayed to learn that Bernie Sanders did not show us his income tax returns, and he has thus been very much lowered in my estimation.)

Saying repeatedly that there were "good people on both sides" during the white supremacist marches in Virginia, so that Neo Nazis will contribute to him.

Charging us US taxpayers for his weekly golfing vacations to properties that he (theoretically) owns--or is at least heavily mortgaged to.

Taking his entire low-intelligence family on jaunts around the world, even though Prince Jared, Ivankkka, Beevis and Butthead, and Tiffany know nothing about governing/government/law and are as empty-headed as he is.

Even his current wife, Melania (or "Melanie," as he's called her, because he can't quite remember who she is) started a lawsuit because she wasn't earning enough for "her brand" (whatever that may be) and because she claimed to be the most-watched woman in the world and is thus entitled to receive oodles of money. (Despite his hatred for foreigners, it's amazing that two of Mr. Trump's wives have been foreigners. And despite Melanie's years in the United States, she still can't quite wrap her tongue around the English language. And Mr. Trump's hatred of so-called chain migration? Why then has he brought Melanie's parents to the US? Double standards exist. There's one standard for him and one for everyone else.)

The United States has fallen on hard and evil times. Every advance for which he praises himself was started under President Obama. Now he is doing his utmost to dismantle all the good that President Obama did. Farewell to our environment. Don't even pay any attention to how much our infrastructure needs to be updated. (Had Mr. Trump started his presidency by focusing on infrastructure improvement, a bipartisan issue on which everyone can agree, he would have saved himself so much antipathy. But no: enriching himself was his first and only priority, along with telling us how incredibly gorgeous he is. And what a "stable genius." No president has lied to us as much as he has. No president has been the subject of so many lawsuits, mainly brought by former employees and independent contractors whom he has refused to pay because he is terribly cheap and terribly broke.) Hire conmen and grifters to work for him, conmen and grifters whom he either tosses aside quickly or who quit. The revolving door of the White House has never spun so fast and furiously in at least my lifetime. Cuddling up to dictators like Kim Jong Un, MBS, Vladimir Putin, while lashing out at our friends and allies. Should Mr. Trump create a war, does he seriously think that anyone will come to his aid? Our former friends and allies will not. And his dictator buddies will simply sit back, watch the killing, laugh, and then pick at the bones of what's left of the US.

Every society rises and falls. Historians usually give each civilization about 200 years to thrive before it sinks and dies. And the US's civilization is sinking and dying before our eyes.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

I just checked the Red Heart website. They have 4,470 free patterns! Please do check them out. And please Google "free knitting patterns," and you'll find tons of them. Also, I'm sure that other KPers will have suggestions for you. Ravelry isn't the only source of free--or to be paid for--patterns out there. So, if you've unsubscribed from Ravelry, you shouldn't have any problems finding other patterns.

Best of luck,
Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

I just received this email, which contains loads of free patterns; it's from Knitter's Pride:

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?m=1109135005437&ca=ced8f1e3-2754-42f8-ad21-084659e0b0e6

Hazel


----------



## meval

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I just received this email, which contains loads of free patterns; it's from Knitter's Pride:
> 
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?m=1109135005437&ca=ced8f1e3-2754-42f8-ad21-084659e0b0e6
> 
> Hazel


thanks for borh txts! Got my newsletter coming!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

meval said:


> thanks!!!!


You're so welcome! It is astonishing how many free patterns are out there! I get a lot of email from yarn shops and yarn companies, and whenever I see one that contains free patterns, I'll be sure to post it.

Hazel


----------



## meval

Celt Knitter said:


> Ravelry is free to join and access its vast resources. You choose to leave, and now you want those of us who have stayed to solve your problems? Your choice; your problem!


If you did not want to help me....you could have kept going..but your are that mean kind arent you?


----------



## meval

wolfey9 said:


> "I don't shop at Hobby Lobby because of their discrimination in the health care plans for women. Where can I buy yarn?"
> 
> Now doesn't that sound stupid? The OP was looking to start a discussion despite her statements. We know that Google has an answer, whether it be yarn or patterns. If she chooses to cut off her nose to spite her face, that is her problem.


No..really..I wanted to what I asked..but the meanies..like you gotta have a say!


----------



## meval

Hazel....I did not read your long reply...because I said..No Politics......


----------



## meval

Sylvia in PA said:


> I never use Ravelry. I find patterns for free a lot of different places. YouTube has tons of videos available. WEBS and Lovecrochet.com have lots and lots of patterns. You won't have any problems finding anything you need...life without Ravelry is just fine. I'm about ready to rid myself of this site too. The political talk is overboard and I'm sick of seeing it listed as topics. I just want to read about knitting...period!!


Yep I wish I could kill this post.....hating it


----------



## JennyG12

meval said:


> Yep I wish I could kill this post.....hating it


On the top left side is the word UNWATCH in blue. click it and you will not see another response from this thread.
Besides, like many say all around this forum ... you do not need to open and read it.
Why do you come back time and again and answer every reply posted if you hate it.
Now that you have oodles of site links ---- and of course you have GOOGLE to check out too --- why are you not browsing elsewhere instead of being 
semi-snarky to folks who do not do your job for you.

)


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

meval said:


> Yep I wish I could kill this post.....hating it


If you'd like to kill this post, the best way to do so is to go up to the top of the page and click on "Unwatch." Then you won't see any more of this topic.

I've used "Unwatch" often, and it works really well. Saves a lot of aggravation!

All best,
Hazel


----------



## Country Bumpkins

meval said:


> Thank you for staying on topic! I saved the list! ????


Knitpicks have patterns too. I forgot about them. You are welcome


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Meval, I just got another email that contains free patterns (I am on too many tempting yarnie mailing lists!): Love Knitting (it also has crochet patterns). Try this:

http://ometria.email/d25316f1565740be/archive/me/4372/9ae818c8206345488a03b7e80959dc6f?om_campaign=omme_77633ff9-995_7474_7536&om_profile=2889-ebb26c-00a16390&om_send=9ae818c8206345488a03b7e80959dc6f&omhide=true&utm_campaign=270619_lc_na_n_dd_multibrand_55_upto_broadcast_promo&utm_content=LC_NA&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

And ANOTHER yarnie email just hit my inbox. It's from Purl Soho. They have a free shawl pattern today, and sometimes they have other free patterns, which are just lovely:

http://www.purlsoho.com/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Little%20Moons%20Lace%20Wrap%20In%20Our%20Newest%20Yarn&utm_term=PS%20Recipients

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Meval, my inbox is filling up with yarnie stuff this morning! Here're more free patterns, this time from the Danish yarn seller, Hobbii:

http://hobbii.com/monster?utm_medium=email&utm_source=hobbii&utm_content=opskrifter&utm_term=csk&user_email=&sc_src=email_635650&sc_lid=49595933&sc_uid=jxXqsaitXQ&sc_llid=75855&sc_eh=67f551abab8342f41

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Meval, did I send you this free pattern? Another KPer posted it this morning:

http://redbasketknitting.com/sweaters-free-patterns/womens-vest-top/

Hazel


----------



## Northern Mich. knitter

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Obviously you didn't read the Mueller report, quite a bit of evidence regarding obstruction of justice was found. I realize that that the report is a long read but if you are going to make claims about the report, you should at least read it to see what is contained in it.


Did you read it? I was able to...no obstruction...no collusion....which we should all be thankful for.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Did you read it? I was able to...no obstruction...no collusion....which we should all be thankful for.


https://www.seattletimes.com/opinion/4-through-lines-to-criminal-obstruction/
https://time.com/5610317/mueller-report-myths-breakdown/

Some surprises are in store.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Did you read it? I was able to...no obstruction...no collusion....which we should all be thankful for.


No, that wasn't the result of the Mueller Report. That is the version that US Attorney General William Barr gave us--and he admitted at that time that he had not yet read the report. Mr. Mueller and his team have since repudiated what Mr. Barr said. Mr. Mueller, who is, no doubt, sick of the whole thing and all the lies, will be appearing to answer questions on his report. But no: "no obstruction" and "no collusion" were not conclusions of the Mueller Report.

Hazel


----------



## Granny41

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> No, that wasn't the result of the Mueller Report. That is the version that US Attorney General William Barr gave us--and he admitted at that time that he had not yet read the report. Mr. Mueller and his team have since repudiated what Mr. Barr said. Mr. Mueller, who is, no doubt, sick of the whole thing and all the lies, will be appearing to answer questions on his report. But no: "no obstruction" and "no collusion" were not conclusions of the Mueller Report.
> 
> Hazel


It seems that every time that Trump has his face in front of a TV camera the no obstruction--- no collusion mantra begins. Obviously he feels that if he repeats it often enough that will make it so. And his cult believe all of his lies.


----------



## Northern Mich. knitter

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> No, that wasn't the result of the Mueller Report. That is the version that US Attorney General William Barr gave us--and he admitted at that time that he had not yet read the report. Mr. Mueller and his team have since repudiated what Mr. Barr said. Mr. Mueller, who is, no doubt, sick of the whole thing and all the lies, will be appearing to answer questions on his report. But no: "no obstruction" and "no collusion" were not conclusions of the Mueller Report.
> 
> Hazel


Mueller is expected to testify so we'll see then.All that money spent on that could have been spent at the border!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Mueller is expected to testify so we'll see then.All that money spent on that could have been spent at the border!!


So could have all the money spent on Clinton; no one indicted! Much better return on the Mueller investigation with so many indicted and illicit money now in government coffers that are nearly as much as the total investigation cost.

It's refreshing that you didn't suggest that the money go toward the wall, but to the border. It's very evident that wall building would not have changed this situation.

https://www.politifact.com/facebook-fact-checks/statements/2018/dec/19/blog-posting/fact-checking-meme-about-costs-mueller-investigati/

https://www.newstalkflorida.com/featured/gops-fear-loathing-hillary-clinton-cost-100-million/

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/cost-mueller-investigation-171000076.html


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Meval, I just got another email, from Biscotte Yarns, which contains a beautiful free pattern:

http://biscotteyarns.com/products/carter-tank-free-pattern?utm_source=sendinblue&utm_campaign=USD_Carter_Tank__New_Chiaogoo&utm_medium=email

Hazel


----------



## meval

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Meval, did I send you this free pattern? Another KPer posted it this morning:
> 
> http://redbasketknitting.com/sweaters-free-patterns/womens-vest-top/
> 
> Hazel


Cute!thx


----------



## meval

I have surely gotten too much..way too much .....of the NO POLITICS....it makes posting a question- worthless!! I dont have time to read thru the 222 replies to see where the helpful replies are! You who have been talking Politics on this post are what is wrong with this world....you are MEAN & PETTY WITH WORDS..you lack kindess, goodness and faith in Jesus..I hope that someone is stirred into faith in Jesus..by His blood we are healed. Repent of your sins..turn away from your wicked ways!
Seperately I want to add..
"Quit ranting... No one is listening/reading"


----------



## Augustgran

meval said:


> I have surely gotten too much..way too much .....of the NO POLITICS....it makes posting a question- worthless!! I dont have time to read thru the 222 replies to see where the helpful replies are! You who have been talking Politics on this post are what is wrong with this world....you are MEAN & PETTY WITH WORDS..you lack kindess, goodness and faith in Jesus..I hope that someone is stirred into faith in Jesus..by His blood we are healed. Repent of your sins..turn away from your wicked ways!
> Seperately I want to add..
> "Quit ranting... No one is listening/reading"


You are the one that quit revelry in a hissy fit, so find your own damn patterns, or ask your friends in the solarium.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Did you read it? I was able to...no obstruction...no collusion....which we should all be thankful for.


I seriously doubt that you read the report since that is NOT what was stated in it.


----------



## knitcat777

My "ignore" list is growing. I feel like my nerves are calming down now. I only ignore the haters.


----------



## Celt Knitter

If you were drowning, I would try to help you, but you made conscious decision about something and it is not mean to tell you I respect your choice, but I do think you could have considered the consequences before you took your action. You are also hypocritical because you think it was a political decision by Ravelry but you want others to solve your political decision. If you had taken the time to think, you could have looked up links and resources on KP and got a ton of links, not all of them through Ravelry. In site of your denial, your post was political because it was based on a political stance.


meval said:


> If you did not want to help me....you could have kept going..but your are that mean kind arent you?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

meval said:


> I have surely gotten too much..way too much .....of the NO POLITICS....it makes posting a question- worthless!! I dont have time to read thru the 222 replies to see where the helpful replies are! You who have been talking Politics on this post are what is wrong with this world....you are MEAN & PETTY WITH WORDS..you lack kindess, goodness and faith in Jesus..I hope that someone is stirred into faith in Jesus..by His blood we are healed. Repent of your sins..turn away from your wicked ways!
> Seperately I want to add..
> "Quit ranting... No one is listening/reading"


Hi, Meval. I'd be glad to send you links to free patterns as PMs, if you'd like. I'll use the subject line "FREE PATTERN(S)." Hope that'll help.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

meval said:


> You who have been talking Politics on this post are what is wrong with this world....you are MEAN & PETTY WITH WORDS..you lack kindess, goodness and faith in Jesus..I hope that someone is stirred into faith in Jesus..by His blood we are healed. Repent of your sins..turn away from your wicked ways!


Hi again, Meval. This reply is NOT political. I just wanted to say that I'm Jewish and I therefore don't have faith in Jesus. We Jews are waiting for the Messiah to appear. Christians, as I understand it, believe that the Messiah has already come and will return. This is _not_ a rant against Jesus or Christianity. Judaism is just another religion.

So, I'm not, to quote you, "stirred into faith in Jesus. . . . by His blood we are sinned. Repent of your sins. . . .Turn away from your wicked ways!" There are many other religions in the world that do not follow Jesus. That does not mean that adherents of those religions are sinful and wicked.

I think that all religions have many things in common, such as a moral and ethical code. There are good and bad adherents of all religions.

Despite the fact that I am not a Christian, I would be more than happy to go on sending you the URLs of websites that have free patterns.

Peace,
Hazel


----------



## meval

knitcat777 said:


> My "ignore" list is growing. I feel like my nerves are calming down now. I only ignore the haters.


Well..I did not kbow there was an ignore list! Thank you! Celt Knitter is first


----------



## meval

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Hi, Meval. I'd be glad to send you links to free patterns as PMs, if you'd like. I'll use the subject line "FREE PATTERN(S)." Hope that'll help.
> 
> Hazel


Yes..I see that you did..thx


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

meval said:


> Well..I did not kbow there was an ignoee list! Thank you! Celt Knitter is first


If you go to the name of a KP member, you can simply click on "Ignore." That person won't be able to participate in any discussions that you've started, and you won't be able to participate in any discussions that person has started. Also, that person won't be able to send you PMs.

There's also the "Unwatch" function. Just click on "Unwatch" on the top of any page of a conversation, and you won't see any of it again.

Hazel


----------



## meval

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Hi again, Meval. This reply is NOT political. I just wanted to say that I'm Jewish and I therefore don't have faith in Jesus. We Jews are waiting for the Messiah to appear. Christians, as I understand it, believe that the Messiah has already come and will return. This is _not_ a rant against Jesus or Christianity. Judaism is just another religion.
> 
> So, I'm not, to quote you, "stirred into faith in Jesus. . . . by His blood we are sinned. Repent of your sins. . . .Turn away from your wicked ways!" There are many other religions in the world that do not follow Jesus. That does not mean that adherents of those religions are sinful and wicked.
> 
> I think that all religions have many things in common, such as a moral and ethical code. There are good and bad adherents of all religions.
> 
> Despite the fact that I am not a Christian, I would be more than happy to go on sending you the URLs of websites that have free patterns.
> 
> Peace,
> Hazel


A respectful reply..interesting too!


----------



## meval

Augustgran said:


> You are the one that quit revelry in a hissy fit, so find your own damn patterns, or ask your friends in the solarium.


Revelry?


----------



## Northern Mich. knitter

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I seriously doubt that you read the report since that is NOT what was stated in it.


Yes I seriously did read the Mueller Report...all of it...and they could not find evidence of him colluding with Russia or obstruction...If they had you would know it as there wouldn't be this wishy-washy conclusion. They would have nailed him.I believe what they now know is that Russia interfered because they thought a Trump presidency would be more beneficial to them. Trump tried to obstruct but didn't get very far as staff wouldn't carry out certain orders and then he would change his mind anyway. It's like they all came right up to the door but didn't step over the threshold. Politics is a dirty, dirty business and American taxpayers pay thru the nose for it!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Yes I seriously did read the Mueller Report...all of it...and they could not find evidence of him colluding with Russia or obstruction...If they had you would know it as there wouldn't be this wishy-washy conclusion. They would have nailed him.I believe what they now know is that Russia interfered because they thought a Trump presidency would be more beneficial to them. Trump tried to obstruct but didn't get very far as staff wouldn't carry out certain orders and then he would change his mind anyway. It's like they all came right up to the door but didn't step over the threshold. Politics is a dirty, dirty business and American taxpayers pay thru the nose for it!!


How about this paragraph from the report..

"In this investigation, the evidence does not establish that the President was involved in an underlying crime related to Russian election interference. But the evidence does point to a range of other possible personal motives animating the President's conduct. These include concerns that continued investigation would call into question the legitimacy of his election and potential uncertainty about whether certain events - such as advance notice of WikiLeaks's release of hacked information or the June 9, 2016 meeting between senior campaign officials and Russians - could be seen as criminal activity by the President, his campaign, or his family."


----------



## Northern Mich. knitter

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> How about this paragraph from the report..
> 
> "In this investigation, the evidence does not establish that the President was involved in an underlying crime related to Russian election interference. But the evidence does point to a range of other possible personal motives animating the President's conduct. These include concerns that continued investigation would call into question the legitimacy of his election and potential uncertainty about whether certain events - such as advance notice of WikiLeaks's release of hacked information or the June 9, 2016 meeting between senior campaign officials and Russians - could be seen as criminal activity by the President, his campaign, or his family."


First sentence just about says it all. Words such as "concern" and "could be seen" do not amount to much.


----------



## knitcat777

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> First sentence just about says it all. Words such as "concern" and "could be seen" do not amount to much.


Correct!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Northern Mich. knitter said:


> Yes I seriously did read the Mueller Report...all of it...and they could not find evidence of him colluding with Russia or obstruction...If they had you would know it as there wouldn't be this wishy-washy conclusion. They would have nailed him.I believe what they now know is that Russia interfered because they thought a Trump presidency would be more beneficial to them. Trump tried to obstruct but didn't get very far as staff wouldn't carry out certain orders and then he would change his mind anyway. It's like they all came right up to the door but didn't step over the threshold. Politics is a dirty, dirty business and American taxpayers pay thru the nose for it!!


US Attorney General William Barr, before he was picked for that office, wrote an unsolicited 19-page-long memo about how the US president cannot be indicted for anything. This memo has had a lot of influence. Many Congresspersons don't believe that a president can be indicted for anything. This is a _belief_ based on current Department of Justice policy and research. It is, however, NOT the law.

Mr. Mueller fully expected Congress to read his report and then to _do_ something to stop the collusion and/or obstruction and to punish and/or impeach the president. Congress thus far has done nothing.

But I am in total agreement with you, Northern Michigan Knitter: "Politics is a dirty, dirty business and Americans pay through the nose for it!!" I don't care which party it is; far too many of our local, state, and federal representatives are crooks. Currently, close to home, right here in Tallahassee, our former "boy mayor" (as we used to call him), Scott Maddox, is being investigated by the FBI and has been indicted by a grand jury. He was/is a Democrat.

How I wish we could clean up government! Our Founding Fathers did NOT think that politics would be a lifelong profession. They believed that people would serve their country and then go right back to their farms or law practices or other businesses. They would, I'm guessing, be in total shock that anyone would hold onto political power for decades.

Hazel


----------



## LuckySmokes

I also get knitting patterns from magazines you can find at Michael's, etc. There is so much out there that is not Ravelry-related. I think there are Facebook groups, there are some bloggers out there. There are a couple of yarn stores near me that have meetups. Those stores have all kinds of resources. Not discussing politics here, but on principle, no way, no how will I have anything to do with Ravelry. I don't know if it's okay to mention other websites that are out there that I frequent.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

LuckySmokes said:


> I also get knitting patterns from magazines you can find at Michael's, etc. There is so much out there that is not Ravelry-related. I think there are Facebook groups, there are some bloggers out there. There are a couple of yarn stores near me that have meetups. Those stores have all kinds of resources. Not discussing politics here, but on principle, no way, no how will I have anything to do with Ravelry. I don't know if it's okay to mention other websites that are out there that I frequent.


Totally agree: there's SO much out there that has nothing to do with Ravelry!

I get loads of email announcements from far too many online yarn shops.  (Yeah, it's true: I signed up for all of their mailing lists. I am a yarnoholic.) Lots of them have free patterns on their websites. I've been sending PMs to the OP with the subject line "FREE PATTERNS," whenever I find get one of these emails. I hope that that'll give her more resources for free patterns. I love getting patterns for free!

I haven't checked the KP rules about whether one can mention other websites, so I wish I could tell you if that's allowed or not. I really should check.

Yes, you're definitely right. There are SO many resources out there for knitters (and crocheters and other crafters)!

I've rarely gone on Ravelry. I used to be active on it when I was learning to spindle spin, when I was wondering about purchasing a spinning wheel, when I was thinking about purchasing an electric spinner. But I mainly use it now when someone on KP sends a link to a free pattern, and I want to take a look at it.

I think it's fine for anyone to stay on or to leave Ravelry or any other forum for whatever reason. Just my $.02 on that matter.

Thanks again for all the information! 

Hazel


----------



## CraftyMEE

The hate portrayed in this thread is exactly what is wrong with these forums. Instead of tearing each other apart, how about we lift each other up, or put our yarn in front of our faces and keep our ugly remarks to ourselves? Shame on you "adults".
If people want to leave Ravelry, let them. Don't condemn them for sticking up to their principals. If people want to stay, let them. Don't condemn them for choosing to back up the decision to ban trump.

I have found several different cites that provide free patterns. I am also blessed in a way because I have the skill and ability to design my own patterns for both crochet and knitting. Maybe people can utilize this time to learn or hone a skill of designing and turn it into profit for themselves.

For those of you who need patterns, this blogger has an extensive list of places that provide free patterns: https://www.sparklesofsunshine.com/20-websites-with-free-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Granny41

CraftyMEE said:


> The hate portrayed in this thread is exactly what is wrong with these forums. Instead of tearing each other apart, how about we lift each other up, or put our yarn in front of our faces and keep our ugly remarks to ourselves? Shame on you "adults".
> If people want to leave Ravelry, let them. Don't condemn them for sticking up to their principals. If people want to stay, let them. Don't condemn them for choosing to back up the decision to ban trump.
> 
> I have found several different cites that provide free patterns. I am also blessed in a way because I have the skill and ability to design my own patterns for both crochet and knitting. Maybe people can utilize this time to learn or hone a skill of designing and turn it into profit for themselves.
> 
> For those of you who need patterns, this blogger has an extensive list of places that provide free patterns: https://www.sparklesofsunshine.com/20-websites-with-free-knitting-patterns/


Another resurrection of a long dead topic. Strange how that happens. New user today too!


----------



## CraftyMEE

Granny41 said:


> Another resurrection of a long dead topic. Strange how that happens. New user today too!


I have left Ravelry, but have not needed to find an alternative until today. I was also curious to see if there were any updates to how Ravelry is doing with their decision because I am genuinely interested to see how politics and censorship affects business.

I didn't mean to resurrect anything, this was just the first thing I came across.

It still is quite sad that crafting has evolved into a ball of hatred. Cast off the hate, people. Cast off the hate. . . .


----------



## Granny41

Merely an observation. Those of us who have been here awhile have seen more than our share of banned Users coming back under a new identity. I meant no offense.


----------



## JennyG12

CraftyMEE said:


> The hate portrayed in this thread is exactly what is wrong with these forums. Instead of tearing each other apart, how about we lift each other up, or put our yarn in front of our faces and keep our ugly remarks to ourselves? Shame on you "adults".
> If people want to leave Ravelry, let them. Don't condemn them for sticking up to their principals. If people want to stay, let them. Don't condemn them for choosing to back up the decision to ban trump.
> 
> I have found several different cites that provide free patterns. I am also blessed in a way because I have the skill and ability to design my own patterns for both crochet and knitting. Maybe people can utilize this time to learn or hone a skill of designing and turn it into profit for themselves.
> 
> For those of you who need patterns, this blogger has an extensive list of places that provide free patterns: https://www.sparklesofsunshine.com/20-websites-with-free-knitting-patterns/


WOW! New user NOT
Ressurected an old thread just to chastise the posters here on this forum.
AH HUH .. we got your number.


----------



## JennyG12

CraftyMEE said:


> I have left Ravelry, but have not needed to find an alternative until today. I was also curious to see if there were any updates to how Ravelry is doing with their decision because I am genuinely interested to see how politics and censorship affects business.
> 
> I didn't mean to resurrect anything, this was just the first thing I came across.
> 
> It still is quite sad that crafting has evolved into a ball of hatred. Cast off the hate, people. Cast off the hate. . . .


*''I have left Ravelry, but have not needed to find an alternative until today.""*
So your first 2 posts are to come on here with guns ablazing, just LOOKING for all the juicy tales about Ravelry.

*""I didn't mean to resurrect anything, this was just the first thing I came across.""*
Tell us another tale. NORMAL folks look at the categories and read the new topics to them.
HINT: OLDER postings have to be sought out, they are not on the top of the list.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine

CraftyMEE said:


> The hate portrayed in this thread is exactly what is wrong with these forums. Instead of tearing each other apart, how about we lift each other up, or put our yarn in front of our faces and keep our ugly remarks to ourselves? Shame on you "adults".
> If people want to leave Ravelry, let them. Don't condemn them for sticking up to their principals. If people want to stay, let them. Don't condemn them for choosing to back up the decision to ban trump.
> 
> I have found several different cites that provide free patterns. I am also blessed in a way because I have the skill and ability to design my own patterns for both crochet and knitting. Maybe people can utilize this time to learn or hone a skill of designing and turn it into profit for themselves.
> 
> For those of you who need patterns, this blogger has an extensive list of places that provide free patterns: https://www.sparklesofsunshine.com/20-websites-with-free-knitting-patterns/


So glad you're blessed with your skill and ability ! Obviously you while you were in the queue for skill and ability , you missed the queue for humility .
PS You have misspelled sites . ( CITES - completely different )


----------



## fortunate1

Hallelujah!! It is a freaking miracle!!! A dormant post, way at the bottom of the list..from months ago, has RISEN!!!!! A miracle!!!!


----------



## Nanamel14

I love my Ravelry Library, I try and save most of my patterns in the one place....maybe save any to Dropbox but I'm not sure how well that works


----------



## Aunty M

CraftyMEE said:


> The hate portrayed in this thread is exactly what is wrong with these forums. Instead of tearing each other apart, how about we lift each other up, or put our yarn in front of our faces and keep our ugly remarks to ourselves? Shame on you "adults".
> If people want to leave Ravelry, let them. Don't condemn them for sticking up to their principals. If people want to stay, let them. Don't condemn them for choosing to back up the decision to ban trump.
> 
> I have found several different cites that provide free patterns. I am also blessed in a way because I have the skill and ability to design my own patterns for both crochet and knitting. Maybe people can utilize this time to learn or hone a skill of designing and turn it into profit for themselves.
> 
> For those of you who need patterns, this blogger has an extensive list of places that provide free patterns: https://www.sparklesofsunshine.com/20-websites-with-free-knitting-patterns/


Welcome and thanks for your link to the sites for free patterns.

Are you familiar with Fiberkind? It's a relatively new site which has a growing marketplace for designers to sell their designs, along with blogs and other sections.
Here's a link for you:

https://fiberkind.com/


----------



## Aunty M

CraftyMEE said:


> I have left Ravelry, but have not needed to find an alternative until today. I was also curious to see if there were any updates to how Ravelry is doing with their decision because I am genuinely interested to see how politics and censorship affects business.
> 
> I didn't mean to resurrect anything, this was just the first thing I came across.
> 
> It still is quite sad that crafting has evolved into a ball of hatred. Cast off the hate, people. Cast off the hate. . . .


I'll apologise in advance because I'm replying to your posts, as often that's enough for some members to accuse you of being someone else. Please don't let it deter you from joining in the forum, and you are also allowed to read and reply on any topic you find interesting. Older topics get read and replied to sometimes, especially if someone has searched for a particular word.


----------



## Granny41

JennyG12 said:


> *''I have left Ravelry, but have not needed to find an alternative until today.""*
> So your first 2 posts are to come on here with guns ablazing, just LOOKING for all the juicy tales about Ravelry.
> 
> *""I didn't mean to resurrect anything, this was just the first thing I came across.""*
> Tell us another tale. NORMAL folks look at the categories and read the new topics to them.
> HINT: OLDER postings have to be sought out, they are not on the top of the list.


And low and behold who but AuntyM appears out of the woodwork to welcome her. Dead giveaway.
My automatic reflex yesterday was to put this "new member" on Ignore. Seems that I am not out there in the wilderness with my suspicion.


----------



## fortunate1

Aunty M said:


> Welcome and thanks for your link to the sites for free patterns.
> 
> Are you familiar with Fiberkind? It's a relatively new site which has a growing marketplace for designers to sell their designs, along with blogs and other sections.
> Here's a link for you:
> 
> https://fiberkind.com/


That is the old Ourunraveled forum. I didn't know they had to change the name. 
KP would be a better choice for designers looking for exposure. We have a huge base and are worldwide. To each their own.


----------



## Granny41

fortunate1 said:


> That is the old Ourunraveled forum. I didn't know they had to change the name.
> KP would be a better choice for designers looking for exposure. We have a huge base and are worldwide. To each their own.


They all shill for the "new" site. KOAS is the main protagonist.


----------



## Granny41

Aunty M said:


> I'll apologise in advance because I'm replying to your posts, as often that's enough for some members to accuse you of being someone else. Please don't let it deter you from joining in the forum, and you are also allowed to read and reply on any topic you find interesting. Older topics get read and replied to sometimes, especially if someone has searched for a particular word.


Fear not Aunty M she is here under many other guises as you well know.


----------



## Aunty M

fortunate1 said:


> That is the old Ourunraveled forum. I didn't know they had to change the name.
> KP would be a better choice for designers looking for exposure. We have a huge base and are worldwide. To each their own.


The name change was made after a topic/poll by the owners/admin was discussed with members, and suggestions sought. They felt it reflected the site better, so it became "fiberkind". (The "ourunraveled" name can also still be used to access the site).
In time it, too, will become a larger site, and it's quite different to KP, so any designer who joins both, will reach a wider base.


----------



## Aunty M

Granny41 said:


> Fear not Aunty M she is here under many other guises as you well know.


Why are you so obsessed with my posts?

ETA: You have me on ignore, yet you've responded to my post to another member on this topic. Why?


----------



## Granny41

Aunty M said:


> Why are you so obsessed with my posts?
> 
> ETA: You have me on ignore, yet you've responded to my post to another member on this topic. Why?


Look again. My response was directly to you. My bad---I will close my eyes to your eternal butter wouldn't melt in my mouth defenses of the ever returning evil one.


----------



## Aunty M

Granny41 said:


> Look again. My response was directly to you. My bad---I will close my eyes to your eternal butter wouldn't melt in my mouth defenses of the ever returning evil one.


That's what I wrote, actually. You responded to my post which was to another member.

Regardless, I'll be grateful if you do manage to ignore my posts from now on. Thanks.


----------



## knitcat777

I want to say something like, "Girls! Girls! Get a grip!" But I won't.


----------



## Aunty M

knitcat777 said:


> I want to say something like, "Girls! Girls! Get a grip!" But I won't.


 :sm09:


----------



## JanMcG

Public libraries have knitting books you can check out.


----------



## Altice

doglady said:


> I only look for patterns on Ravelry. Where do they get into politics?


In the forums.


----------



## infjknitwit

I have not read this entire thread, but plan to do that when I can make note of all the sites suggested as alternatives to ravelry. Something that might help is knowing that while ravelry is militant in its efforts to eradicate any positive speech concerning our president, they seem to be lackadaisical concerning copyright violations. I miss the knitting content, but feel better knowing I'm not participating in the taking advantage of creative artists that occurs there.


----------



## JennyG12

infjknitwit said:


> I have not read this entire thread, but plan to do that when I can make note of all the sites suggested as alternatives to ravelry. Something that might help is knowing that while ravelry is militant in its efforts to eradicate any positive speech concerning our president, they seem to be lackadaisical concerning copyright violations. I miss the knitting content, but feel better knowing I'm not participating in the taking advantage of creative artists that occurs there.


That is not so in reference to Ravelry's lack of concern over copyrights.
Just because they may not act on it within the split second you want them to.
They are quite pro-active in that arena.

3 violators that post elsewhere than Ravelry are banned from posting on Ravelry because of their illegal activities.
2 of them I know are completely banned from the site.


----------



## infjknitwit

Now that's how you answer a question - just answer it!



Aunty M said:


> Yarnspirations
> Universal Yarn
> Plymouth Yarn
> Premier Yarns
> Cascade Yarns
> Berocco
> Knitting Fever
> Rowan...
> ...are just a few sites which have a good selection of patterns.
> 
> Here are two links which may interest you, for another site to post photos and have discussions:
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=13961800&t=612823
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=13961791&t=612676


----------

